# Jars



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

I give $1 off if they return the jar for a refill.

-Eric


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

The most popular sizes I use are 1, 2, 3 & 5 pound. I use all PET plastic and get all but my two pound jars from Sailor Plastics www.sailorplastics.com they are by far cheaper than anyone else I have found. All but the five pound jars come with a flip top lid that everyone likes. It’s easier to squeeze honey onto there biscuits. The PET jars are clear which I have found is more popular than opaque containers. They also make them in honeybear jars. Another good thing about plastic is if you drop a bottle of honey you won’t need a mop.


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

I use the mason jars when selling. I started with honey bears, but switched because I found that people would pass up my honey for someone elses because mine "looked" like store bought. I normally buy pint and quart. I don't sell as many quart jars, but it varies. I also buy 1 case of half pint jars which I use to give away to people. (My neighbors, friends etc.)
I give about the same discount. I basically discount the amount of me purchasing the jar. I wouldn't see any reason not to reuse a jar with a new lid and such as long as it was sterilized and clean to the point when it was first bought.

Oh and a side note. A problem I ran into when switching from honey bears to mason jars was the safety seal for the health food store that I sell at. I cured this by printing a little Avery label with info about crystalization on it. It worked really well and I sold out within a month. I believe the store still has the "other" honey that they imported as organic. (Yeah for me!)


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

My Favorite Jar is the 2.5 pound square glass jar, wide mouth (like my ex wife)...all kidding aside, I do like that jar the best.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=289
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=290
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=827
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=973


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

http://www.specialtybottle.com/


----------



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

I use a lot of qt. jars but I never have to buy them. We have friends, neighbors, family, honey buyers always bringing us jars plus we do a lot of canning. So people think of us when they have jars to get rid of. I wash them with good detergent, bleach and rinse well, then put in oven upside down to dry & sterilize. I will give a price break to my regular customers who return jars. Sell mostly glass jars out of the house and use plastic for retail outlets. Also use pints mostly for raw honey and chunk honey.
These new gallon juice containers being sold make good bulk sales and for storing honey in. Easy to heat & bottle from. recycle,recycle,recycle 

Korny


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Honeybears and qt canning jars. I'm starting to sell more of the quarts, they are getting very popular, now that i"m getting repeat customers. I like them because I can buy them easily locally and that cuts down on shipping costs.

Honeybears because I like to have a lower priced option, and they have a spout. I don't really like them, but they work just fine.

I offered the $1 bottle return, but I don't have enough people who return to be worth it. I think most people just use them for canning when they are done.

Rick


----------

